# on install get invocation target exception error



## bongoman2386 (Dec 1, 2008)

hi trying to install football manager on my machine. originally had xp and could install fm 08 without any problems then i had a friend rebuild the machine with xp black. since then i cant install fm08 or fm09 they both come up with the error above and i think when you go into details it comes up with a null pointer exception. i have no idea what this is as im a bit clueless on these things. i tryed re-installing both the .net framework and also installed a new version of my java software but to no avail. can anyone help cos im getting a bit threaders. iv paid 30 quid for a new game i cant play and the sports interactive forum doesnt seem to help. cheers in advance. kev.:upset:


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Strange. It is difficult to answer your question because you are using a variation of Windows that may have undocumented features and/or modifications or even missing features.

A GENUINE copy of Windows may be the solution to your problem.


----------

